# „Semper Fidelis“ sucht neue Mitglieder...



## Osari (9. Juli 2007)

...  um erfolgreich eine 2. Kara-Gruppe starten zu lassen, und im Auge und bei Gruul durchstarten zu können.

Unsere Gilde besteht, um zusammen zu spielen, Spaß zu haben und um gemeinsame Erfolge in allen Instanzen zu erzielen. Außerdem möchten wir gemeinsam die Schlachtfelder Azeroths und Kalimdors verteidigen.

Wir haben KEINE Raidpflicht – RL geht immer vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir suchen aktuell auf Aegwynn:

Priester (Holy)
Paladine (Holy)
Schamanen
Hexenmeister
Druiden (Heilung)

Alle anderen Klassen können sich natürlich auch gerne bewerben, vielleicht passen wir ja zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr Interesse habt, bewerbt euch in unserem Forum

Liebe Grüße

Osari


----------



## Osari (18. Juli 2007)

/push


----------

